# First composer to be filmed



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I was watching _Sacred Music_ on BBC4 last night, where they had a clip of an interview with Francis Poulenc a few years before his death, and it got me thinking: Who is the earliest composer of whom video footage exists? Does anybody here know?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

It would seem to me that the best chance for a composer to be filmed before sound recording is if he was also a performer... i.e. there are clips of Fritz Kreisler and Eugene Ysaye playing the violin in videos without sound. Ysaye's video, I think, was made in the 1910's or something. I can't remember exactly. It's on "The Art of Violin."


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

this is the oldest thing I'm aware of


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> this is the oldest thing I'm aware of


That was amazing, thank you very much for posting it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Aramis said:


> this is the oldest thing I'm aware of


Amazing, yes. Thank you! From that video there is also a link to Tchaikovsky's voice recorded in the late 19th century.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Aramis said:


> this is the oldest thing I'm aware of


Already seen some of those clips, but thanks! 7.48 till the end made me cry, I wish I knew what he was thinking about.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Aramis said:


> this is the oldest thing I'm aware of


I _knew _he could smile.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

*'Great Conductors of the Third Reich'* DVD (Bel Canto Society). Fascinating. Live concerts such as: Overture to Guillaume Tell, Berlin Staatsoper Orchestra. Max von Schillings, Conductor. 1933.

Die Meistersinger, Berlin Staatsoper Orchestra. Leo Blech, Conductor: 1933.

Otherwise on the same DVD wartime concerts: Karl Bohm, Herbert von Karajan, Wilhelm Furtwangler, Beethoven's 9th Symphony - in celebration of Adolf Hitler's 53rd birthday.

Hans Knappertsbusch (Erna Berger, Torsten Ralf), Clemens Krauss. Incredibly evocative of an historic epoch. I got mine from Amazon.


----------

